# Another size question



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

However the bike i wanted was a 595. Here is the question;

I currently ride a Time VXS translink, size small [top tube 54 and set tube angle 73], with the saddle, Selle San Marco Magma, pushed back as far as it will go. will a Look fit me? I noticed the that set tube angle is 73.75 for a medium. I know the Look set post has the ability for a large amount of set back. I live in the UK, near Portsmouth, and unless I am willing to travel half way up the country I can find any help with sizing.

Thanks

Thad


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*two problems...*



Thad Matthews said:


> However the bike i wanted was a 595. Here is the question;
> 
> I currently ride a Time VXS translink, size small [top tube 54 and set tube angle 73], with the saddle, Selle San Marco Magma, pushed back as far as it will go. will a Look fit me? I noticed the that set tube angle is 73.75 for a medium. I know the Look set post has the ability for a large amount of set back. I live in the UK, near Portsmouth, and unless I am willing to travel half way up the country I can find any help with sizing.
> 
> ...


The medium (53cm) 595 is vertically larger with it's 148mm head tube, and the combination of a 5mm longer HT and .75 degree steeper head tube, make the reach about 10mm longer, so you would require one size shorter stem. You will need about 9mm more setback on the post.

The size S (51cm) has a shorter 125mm head tube. Even though the TT length is shorter, at 53cm, the reach will still be a bit longer due to the even steeper 74.5 STA. but you would need a lot more seatpost setback ( about 1.8cm).

The decision on which one might work best depends on your saddle height, stem length and angle, the total length of your current head tube, with the headset and spacers and the setback on your current seat post.


----------



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

*will the seat post allow what you are suggesting*

C40 

The LOOK post appears to have a centre marking, and from there the clamp head can move fore or aft. So are you suggesting that I will need to move the clamp head 1.8cm aft of the centre mark? The £10,000 question is will the LOOK seat post accommodate this?

Regards,
THad


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*setback...*

The amount of extra setback needed depends on what post you have now and how much setback it has. Maybe Chas or a 595 owner will chime in. All I can say is that the post is supposed to allow up to 60mm of saddle adjustment. From the picture, the positions certainly look to be at least 2cm apart.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*from someone who has been there - me*



Thad Matthews said:


> However the bike i wanted was a 595. Here is the question;
> 
> I currently ride a Time VXS translink, size small [top tube 54 and set tube angle 73], with the saddle, Selle San Marco Magma, pushed back as far as it will go. will a Look fit me? I noticed the that set tube angle is 73.75 for a medium. I know the Look set post has the ability for a large amount of set back. I live in the UK, near Portsmouth, and unless I am willing to travel half way up the country I can find any help with sizing.
> 
> ...


This is in addition to what C-40 said.

Question: can you insert a regular seatpost into your Translink? Is it 27.2mm? I ride 2007 Time Edge, same size - Small, with a regular 27.2mm seatpost, not Translink. If you can insert a regular seatpost into Translink, read on. I might save you a few grand.

IMO, if you need more slack STA than your Time (73 STA) then a Look with 73.75 STA will not fit you well. If you think a Look seatpost will help with extra setback then just buy that Look seatpost and put it in your Time, if Translink allows it. Cheaper and safer option.

What you may also consider is FSA K-Force Carbon Lite seatpost with 32.5mm setback or its aluminium cousin FSA SL220. Both have two-bolt clamp and massive 32.5mm setback. I have both - one of Madone with 74STA and one on Time with 73STA. In addition consider a saddle like Fizik Arione which due to its flat/long shape and long rails offers more "effective setback" than many other saddles. Arione feels like offering ~1 degree of extra STA compared to my shorter Aliante or even Gobi (I have all three), for example.

Furthermore, if you ride 73STA with saddle 100% back on rails on a 20mm set-back Time seatpost you are probably sitting at ~71STA or even slacker already. Are you sure you need STA slacker than 71 degrees? I had the same problem on my Time, put the Arione saddle all the way back on 32mm setback post, effectively putting me on ~70 STA and managed to irritate my lower back and calf muscles too. *Statistically speaking* not many riders need such a slack STA as 70 degrees. Some do, most dont. Perhaps you do but as I found out, I did not. I am now siding a conventional seatpost on Time, effectively sitting on ~73 STA and have fewer problems with my back and legs.

Good luck.


----------



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

Acid_rider

Thanks for the response. I am currently riding my time with a after market seat post. this is my second time and i found that seat post on the translinks have a about 5mil less setback. based on a arione saddle i needed that 5mil (according to the bike fitter). I have since whiched saddles (sella san marco magma) and now i do not have my saddle pushed to the end of the rails. Cycle fit (people who did my fitting) said that if they were going to do a custom bike the would make it with a 72 STA. As for the Look 595, i have always wanted one and thought about getting one instead of a custom, if it would fit.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*one more possibility*



Thad Matthews said:


> Acid_rider
> 
> Thanks for the response. I am currently riding my time with a after market seat post. this is my second time and i found that seat post on the translinks have a about 5mil less setback. based on a arione saddle i needed that 5mil (according to the bike fitter). I have since whiched saddles (sella san marco magma) and now i do not have my saddle pushed to the end of the rails. Cycle fit (people who did my fitting) said that if they were going to do a custom bike the would make it with a 72 STA. As for the Look 595, i have always wanted one and thought about getting one instead of a custom, if it would fit.


according to Steve Hogg the new Selle SMP (Stratos?) saddle, with that massive anatomic cut-out, can get you another ~20mm further back behind the BB than anything on the market, it has super long rails. So you might fit on Look 73.75 STA with that saddle. I would first try that saddle on your current Time and see if you like it but according to my buddy who rides it and according to Steve Hogg this saddle is one of the most comfortable you can buy. Expensive but worth it.


----------

